# Can't copy files to iPhone 4



## EventVwr

I'm trying to help someone copy files from a Windows XP computer to an iPhone 4. I am a PC expert but I know absolutely nothing about iPhones or cell phones. 
Normally I just copy and paste files to and from external devices like my digital camera. I am able to copy files FROM the iPhone to the computer, but not from the computer to the iPhone. It is disallowed and I see the little circle with the line through it. 

I am guessing that either there's some sort of write protect switch on the iPhone that needs to be turned on or some software needs to be installed such as Bonjour. Any help appreciated. Keep in mind that I am iPhone illiterate.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You need to install iTunes to transfer music, pictures or video to the iPhone. You can't move anything else over.


----------



## sobeit

what type of files are you trying to transfer? It will require a third party app in order for it to work. I cannot recommend any but you can find several in the itunes store or through a google search.

Depending on the file type, you may also be able to email it to the iphone.


----------



## Go The Power

Do you want to view these files on the iPhone or just have it as storage to take to another computer?


----------



## Bogmat

To view the phones file system you can use iFunbox, iTools, Iphone Browser. thats 3 programs i have used. iTools i enjoy useing 
To have FULL accesses to your root system you will need to be Jailbroken.
If its just music or photos you are wanting to transfer then iTunes is you friend


----------



## ahsonali

what sort of files are u trying to transfer??!

what purpose to view on iphone or just to move to another pc??!


----------



## Abusiddiqueg

To transfer files from a computer to an iPhone I'll suggest you use file sharing. File sharing is located on your iTunes in apps section on your phone. File sharing can make you use your iPhone as storage device(flash drive) though you still need iTunes and a supported application to share files from your computer to your iPhone


----------



## iceromanty

Connect your phone to your pc and open itunes. In the left pane you will see your phone name come up, click on it. This will take you to your sync page. Along the top of this page you will see tabs to click on such as music, photos, films etc. If you click on each one of these you can select which content to sync accross. Then simply hit apply. Note that all contacts and calender settings are in the info tab.


----------

